# anal



## weird2 (Jul 9, 2010)

I desire some anal play. W says it is too weird and wonders if I'm gay - normal men don't like this, she says. How do I get her to be willing to try it for me?
Or, is it gay and too weird and I should just forget about it.


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

It is NOT gay. I think anal play is such a turn on for both man & woman. 
Tell your wife to lighten up, and try it. She will love it!!!


----------



## housefullofmen (Jul 9, 2010)

Are willing to take it as well as give it?


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

I will share my own experience. I was always intrigued, but the taboo value was greater than the actual experience. My wife was not a fan, didn't even let me try for years. And frankly, I was OK with it. Then she learned that her sister loves it. 

And how it all started for us was the use of lubes, when lubed up I started to perform "fanal" (fake anal) where I would just rub my penis against her backdoor. She loved it and begged for me to slide it in. First few times it was a bit rough. Some positions work better than others, she prefers laying on her side, spooning if you will. Now for me, the vagina is still my preferred route, but she loves having me in her [email protected]@ and a toy in he vagaina. 

Now, on the flipside I have been begging to explore prostate massaging for years. She has refused and thinks it is a bit weird. She wouldn't even do it if we got latex gloves. But, just last week she agreed that we got a toy to use on me, she'd be ok with it.


----------



## weird2 (Jul 9, 2010)

Guess I was not real clear.
I am interested in W doing this to me. She has brushed the area occassionaly when giving a bj. I'd like her to try a finger or maybe one of her vibrators. 
I'll accept that she doesn't want it done to her, but why won't she do me?


----------



## azmo (Jul 8, 2010)

I asked one of my IRL girlfriends (not a GF, i mean a friend who is a girl)
and she said straight women aren't very used to such things. I mean, anal playing is often done man-woman or by lesbians, but much more rarely woman-man.


----------



## housefullofmen (Jul 9, 2010)

I enjoy anal play myself, not anal sex mind you, but play (one finger only). There are a lot of nerve endings in that area, i can understand your inclination to experiment. Maybe if your wife would allow you to tease her in that area she will see why you have this desire, do not however, force it upon her. Just a brush of the fingertip or a gentle lick (assuming everything is recently cleansed!) she may enjoy the sensation. Good Luck!


----------



## Sixgunner (Mar 5, 2008)

weird2 said:


> Guess I was not real clear.
> I am interested in W doing this to me. She has brushed the area occassionaly when giving a bj. I'd like her to try a finger or maybe one of her vibrators.
> I'll accept that she doesn't want it done to her, but why won't she do me?


Your screen name says it all.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

weird2 said:


> I desire some anal play. W says it is too weird and wonders if I'm gay - normal men don't like this, she says. How do I get her to be willing to try it for me?
> Or, is it gay and too weird and I should just forget about it.


You don't GET her to be willing to try it for you. Anal sex is perfectly normal. But if she doesn't want it, you need to respect that. There are ALL sorts of things about anal that can be objectionable to anal including the risk that if it is not done right it HURTS.

If you take the attitude of respect, discuss the issue, see if she is willing to watch porn around it.... But if you pressure her, you will make it worse.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

azmo said:


> I asked one of my IRL girlfriends (not a GF, i mean a friend who is a girl)
> and she said straight women aren't very used to such things. I mean, anal playing is often done man-woman or by lesbians, but much more rarely woman-man.


That's a load of hooey. Straight women are asked to do and DO anal all the time.


----------

